# Faux-Feihu Full Camo Tactical TTF-Tubed Survival Gapper by Mo



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

That's right. A great trade with Raventree turned into an excellent trade after I took the scales off and discovered a nice big hole in the handle
My para-weave is sloppy and you may say it or pardon it!
It seemed to me that 1632's TTF with the 9mm clay ammo would be a nice plinker. Shooting this little fork width (gapper?,,) will challenge my skill level according to the MJ.

Time will tell! Thanks again to the forum! MM























Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This is the perfect fork width ????


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skropi said:


> This is the perfect fork width


Geez. I didn't even look!! This one just feels smaller!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I wouldn't call that sloppy, with the matching lanyard it looks a little cracker.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I totally like the size and don’t see any sloppy. I’ll bet it shoots great. You might come up with a shorter name though. lol


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looking good there


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

As mother, Lady Eustice Raja (not only a crack shot but one of the few women capable of handling Pater's formidable howdah pistols), often said, "shooting good is far better than looking good."

I daresay that Lady Eustice (gone to her final rest, lo these many years) is looking upon you with the greatest of respect and admiration.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> As mother, Lady Eustice Raja (not only a crack shot but one of the few women capable of handling Pater's formidable howdah pistols), often said, "shooting good is far better than looking good."
> 
> I daresay that Lady Eustice (gone to her final rest, lo these many years) is looking upon you with the greatest of respect and admiration.


Incredible Raj!! Thanksomuch! Mo

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Looking good there


Thanks the the help!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

